# Tefl



## Loughton Lass (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi.

We're planning a move to Italy in the next few years and I'm trying to do some forward planning.

I'm thinking of doing a TEFL course before we leave. I'm not planning on using it to work full time, but perhaps for informal private tutoring or the like. There seem to be a huge number of courses available and little guidance on what will be useful. 

Has anyone used any of the on-line courses or know what length of course would be acceptable if, for instance, I did want to take more formal employment? I work full-time, so don't have a lot of free time and don't want to waste it on a course that won't be acceptable when I get there. I've also heard that most of the 2 / 3 day intensive courses aren't ideal, although they sound great in theory. Can anyone confirm this?

As a second related question, is there much call for TEFL outside of the larger towns / cities? We are thinking of moving somewhere fairly quiet, possibly Abruzzo, so I'd appreciate advice on whether it's worth doing at all.

Many thanks.


----------



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Loughton Lass said:


> Hi.
> 
> We're planning a move to Italy in the next few years and I'm trying to do some forward planning.
> 
> ...



Hi im starting the TEFL course next week ive to spoke to someone who provides the online course and have been told that most schools look for a minimum off the 100hour course and some are 120hour. Im starting off on the 100hour course and have to spoke to a few people and told that it should be enough.

As for you second question am not to sure im not moving over till January but from what i can see online they mostly show jobs in the big cities, Rome, Milan ect.


----------



## Loughton Lass (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I'd be interested to know how the course goes. That's a lot of hours to put in, how long are you planning to do it over? I think I could probably do about 4 hours a week, if I'm being realistic. So that's about 6 months with not much in the way of breaks. I guess that's what makes it worth having.

Good luck with it and keep me posted.


----------



## oldjerry (Jul 27, 2010)

danm2010 said:


> Hi im starting the TEFL course next week ive to spoke to someone who provides the online course and have been told that most schools look for a minimum off the 100hour course and some are 120hour. Im starting off on the 100hour course and have to spoke to a few people and told that it should be enough.
> 
> As for you second question am not to sure im not moving over till January but from what i can see online they mostly show jobs in the big cities, Rome, Milan ect.


OK, now I really don't want to put a downer on anything but PLEASE LISTEN.There are loads of 'TEFL' courses around,and many of themare just no more than ways of taking money from people who want to travel and pay their way by teaching English.If you're an experienced teacher then some on line course MAY give you some kind of useful qualification.The fact is that it isn't easy to get a TEFL job anywhere,let alone in Italy,it is feasible but you need a CELTA course.I'm not aware of these courses being available online (I may be wrong,please research this).They are usually available at colleges/universities andthey involve about9 or10 hours a week for 12 or 14 weeks or thereabouts and they involve stuff like TP with real live foreign students! There is a huge myth around 'do TEFL it's a passport to paying your way round the world' but please be aware there are no short cuts. I'm not in the business of bringing people down,and I truly believe you should follow your dreams,but I've been ripped off too many times. Best Wishes , Jerry.


----------



## Loughton Lass (Aug 10, 2010)

That's really useful to know. I've looked and you can do the courses part-time (evening classes) in lots of places. It's about £1000 and takes about 6 months, two evening a week. I think you also need to take a few whole days for teaching practice during this time, but it wasn't very clear on our local college website. There are loads of centres that do it, so bound to find one locally.

Many thanks Jerry, that's just the sort of info I need rather than wast time / money on something that wouldn't be worth it. It's probably better to do it at a college anyway, I think you have to be very motivated to do these online courses as it's very easy to find something else to do.


----------



## adw (May 14, 2009)

Seconding Jerry. I'm not into that field myself, but my wife has done the CELTA course, and it is clear that it's THE one (or one of the very few) that carries any weight. You can take it in different modes, some highly intensive and extremely stressful (as my wife did), some slower and more manageable.

Remember, because it's an international field, it's very easy for anyone to set up a "school" and offer a "qualification". You can of course buy a "degree" online, as well as a genuine Rolex for $10, but let's not go there....

On another matter, and not wanting to be too much of a sourpuss (but I was a schoolteacher in an earlier mode of existence, so forgive me), but I have to ask danm2010: what TEFL course are you starting, and what tests of your own capabilities in the English language did you have to pass to be accepted? The CELTA courses I know do not just take anyone - reasonable proficiency in English is not only an obvious requirement, but has to be demonstrated. With all due respect, your message has a large number of basic errors for such a few words. I say this, because I know from experience how painful, and how wasteful of time and money it can be to get involved in courses like this without having the necessary skills to cope. Are you sure it is right for you?


----------



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

adw said:


> Seconding Jerry. I'm not into that field myself, but my wife has done the CELTA course, and it is clear that it's THE one (or one of the very few) that carries any weight. You can take it in different modes, some highly intensive and extremely stressful (as my wife did), some slower and more manageable.
> 
> Remember, because it's an international field, it's very easy for anyone to set up a "school" and offer a "qualification". You can of course buy a "degree" online, as well as a genuine Rolex for $10, but let's not go there....
> 
> On another matter, and not wanting to be too much of a sourpuss (but I was a schoolteacher in an earlier mode of existence, so forgive me), but I have to ask danm2010: what TEFL course are you starting, and what tests of your own capabilities in the English language did you have to pass to be accepted? The CELTA courses I know do not just take anyone - reasonable proficiency in English is not only an obvious requirement, but has to be demonstrated. With all due respect, your message has a large number of basic errors for such a few words. I say this, because I know from experience how painful, and how wasteful of time and money it can be to get involved in courses like this without having the necessary skills to cope. Are you sure it is right for you?



Hi, im starting the 120hour TEFL online course, I havent started it yet just reading up on my information first before I do anything but from what ive read the course seems genuine and alot of people have gained jobs from it. I havent had to take any tests as of yet. Im definitly sure that I want to teach English abroard (more in Italy). Is there any information you have for why the TEFL course isnt worth it? and as for my "basic errors" if your referring to typos above there just typos, am good at English maybe not the best but im willing to learn and gain more skills to do what I want to do.


----------



## adw (May 14, 2009)

danm2010 said:


> and as for my "basic errors" if your referring to typos above there just typos, am good at English maybe not the best but im willing to learn and gain more skills to do what I want to do.


Well I hope so, but having counted 26 mistakes in 92 words in your first post, and with your second also being thickly sprinkled, I still am concerned. I really want to urge you to get advice from someone you trust before you part with much money.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

adw said:


> Well I hope so, but having counted 26 mistakes in 92 words in your first post, and with your second also being thickly sprinkled, I still am concerned. I really want to urge you to get advice from someone you trust before you part with much money.


This is just a general comment, but a lot of native English speakers think that since their first language is English, they should be able to teach English to speakers of other languages, maybe after doing a short TEFL course. The reality is very different. To be good at teaching English, you need an excellent command of English grammar and syntax (sentence construction), which sadly many native speakers lack (because they didin't learn English that way and the general way English is taught in schools, hence poor literacy skills among school leavers), and be able to see things from the standpoint of learners. If you had to learn another language, such as French or Italian, as an adult, you will know what it's like. To make a living as a teacher of English, rather than just earning pocket money as a sideline, you need to be an excellent practitioner, and not many people have what it takes to become one.


----------



## oldjerry (Jul 27, 2010)

Loughton Lass said:


> That's really useful to know. I've looked and you can do the courses part-time (evening classes) in lots of places. It's about £1000 and takes about 6 months, two evening a week. I think you also need to take a few whole days for teaching practice during this time, but it wasn't very clear on our local college website. There are loads of centres that do it, so bound to find one locally.
> 
> Many thanks Jerry, that's just the sort of info I need rather than wast time / money on something that wouldn't be worth it. It's probably better to do it at a college anyway, I think you have to be very motivated to do these online courses as it's very easy to find something else to do.


As I hope I made clear, it is possible,but it isn't easy.Most CELTA courses won't leave any change out of £1000.As Joppa says ,or at least suggests,not everyone can cut it as a teacher,but if you do a decent course at college,you will know by the time you're finished.You may well surprise yourself,even as an experienced teacher the CELTA course was a great experience.(n.b. even when you've passed it,and are sure that you can make the most difficult ,unco-operative or remedial student fluent in a matter of hours,please don't forget there's a recession on,there aren't a lot of jobs around for anyone).If you can,do it anyway! Best Wishes. Jerry.


----------

